
Advertising Demystified - affalytics
http://ideas.adlove.com/advertising-demystified.html
======
camoby
"The infographic below explains the mechanisms that make advertising work"

Or rather: The lack of infographic below means we just copy/pasted some text
from another site.

~~~
mtmail
The infographic and thus 80% of the content of the page exists, but my
adblocker in Firefox suppresses it for example.

